# Retriever Training book(s)



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey guys-

Now that the wife and I have a house and a yard, we'll be getting a dog or two before too long. She wants a lap dog, and I want a chocolate lab for a hunting partner. It'll be a while before I can get my dog. I need to finish some more school and get closer to graduation so I can have the time I need to dedicate towards training it. In the meantime, I would like to start reading up on all the ins and outs of dog training. First of all, obedience, and after that how to train it to hunt and retrieve. 

I would like to know what one or two of the best books or videos are for the first steps (choosing a pup, and then obedience training) and then one or two of the best books (or videos) for Force Fetch training and training it to hunt. Any other recommendations for material that would help are welcomed also. 

Thanks!


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

I am a big fan of Evan Grahm Smart Works. Seems to be the best well rounded in detail stuff out there. It has a great step by step program!!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

H20FWLR said:


> I am a big fan of Evan Grahm Smart Works. Seems to be the best well rounded in detail stuff out there. It has a great step by step program!!


+1


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree that Evan Graham's stuff is good. I also like _The Ten Minute Retriever by John and Amy Dahl._


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I agree that Evan Graham's stuff is good. I also like _The Ten Minute Retriever by John and Amy Dahl._


_

I also like Evan Graham and the Dahl's. I FF my current lab with the Dahl method with good results.

Mark_


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Like everyone else I like Evan Graham's material as well as the Fowl Dawgs videos.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I liked Tritronics retriever training by Jim Dobbs. I also think the Tom Quinn book is excellent. There are loads of good books out there. You might want to look at the Mike lardy Training books and videos. Mike has won loads of trials over the years. I got a chuckle when I was reading the old book Training your retriever written by James lamb Free when he states that he wouldn’t give a nickel for a retriever that must be forced to do what it was born to do. I think most everyone force fetch’s now days. Dogs learn through repetition and memory the more repetitions the more he remembers. 
I had 2 old retrievers pass away last year. I finally picked a new little female that is going to be a handful fore sure. I look forward to getting all my old books out and reading up on training. She is excellent at chewing on everything available right now.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Mike Lardy

He has books as well as video.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 14, 2007)

I also like Evan Graham's DVDs and used them to train my older Lab. Evan also came to Utah a couple of times and held seminars at the Lee Kay Center. Mike Lardy's DVDs are excellent but geared towards trials. You might want to check out local retriever clubs, too. Here is the website for the Wasatch club (http://www.whrc.us). I believe they are holding a picnic on the 13th of September that you can attend and meet some of the retriever folks.


----------

